# Canon 1100d or Canon 550d?



## Abhinav

Please help me out as I am confused between these two cameras..I am a begginer,which camera would be better for me and why?
Your help would be appreciated...


----------



## greenjeans

The 550D has much more to offer than the 1100D even though the 1100 is a newer model. It replaced the 1000D and is Canon's most basic DSLR. The 550D has been replaced by the 600D, but is still a great camera. I would go with the 550D for higher ISO, more megapixels, and better video capability.


----------



## Redbaron

550 is definately better, from memory the only difference between the 550 and 600 was the flip screen, and about fifty bucks.


----------



## BunnyHugger

Awsome. 

I had the same question and it got answered without my having to pose the question.


----------

